# Flower pot heater redesign



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorta like the ones here 

https://www.google.com/search?q=flo...PiYKHd96DDoQ_AUIDCgD&biw=1280&bih=615#imgrc=_

I don't use bolts or multiple flame sources. Anyway my thought is could you do this with a paraffin oil lantern piece instead of a tea light? Tea lights kind of work but there is a alot of waste wax and the cheap ones I bough normally don't light a second time if you don't use them all up in one go.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I would like to eventually make one using soapstone and a stove pilot light.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm always a bit puzzled by these, any tealight will put out a certian amount of heat, it doesn't matter what you shove over it or round it other than to stop it blowing out.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

The idea is to store heat in thermal mass. Take a pot of boiling water off the stove and it it still hot even if it isn't boiling any more. Also the heat from the candle shoots straight up. The clay pots act to 'catch' some of the heat and keep it low, then radiate it. Also with a proper setup you can get some convection going by encouraging the rise of hot air. Some even mount small fans on it.

It isn't 'whole house' solution (on this scale anyway) but it can be an emergency heater. I've also heard people with boats use it to prevent condensation in the cabin.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

When I used to camp, we used a clay pot on top of the stove burner, turned very low. The pot helped diffuse the heat better in the tent camper than just the burner by itself. It didn't produce any more heat, obviously, but spread it better so it seemed like more.
On the link you posted, several pictures down is one using a sterno-type container, so I see no reason you couldn't use paraffin.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alcohol lamps would work also, but are more of a fire hazard.


----------

